# commercial bid help?



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I have this location and the owner wants a price for per visit. The site is to include salt and no sidewalks. He wants 2-4inches, 4.1-6 inches and over 6 inches. I'm not sure how I should price this and would appreciate a few suggestions. Thanks much


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know the lot measurments but from looking at the picture I would guess about 1 1/2 to 2 hours on a 2 to 4 inch push, 4.1 to 6 would be close to 2 to 2 1/2 hours, and just break down an hourly price per piece of equipment over 6.1. I am basing these numbers off of 1 truck, so if you have more than one your times will decrease.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

do you usually price salt by the pound? I do like .20/pound. I guess this would be about 600LBS or so. What do you think? OR should I just give a flat price for the job based on my hourly rate plus salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How can you have the location and not have a price?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;922120 said:


> How can you have the location and not have a price?


Seems to be the trend...Get the job..Then go on plowsite and ask what its worth..


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Measure the lot...Get the sq. feet...Figure out how long it will take you to plow this lot. Figure out how much an hour you want to make per truck...Put on your thinking cap and add it all together...What someone charges in Kentwood Michigan is not gonna help you in Chicago....


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

@Matson, thanks for the input. I will do just that. I'm new to the industry and am just looking for advise. It's really hard when you only know a hand full of people in your area so this helps. I appreciate your input. I had a formula but sometimes people ask me why I charge so much or how can you do that job for such a low price. I decided to ask the pros. @Mark, I have been asked to give a proposal for this lot from the owner. He and I met at a social function and he complained the last guys was ripping him off but would fall short of what that was. i know it was probably to have me low ball my price in the first place but I'm not interested in low balling so that's why I asked you guys. thanks for everything.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

readysnowplow;922336 said:


> @Matson, thanks for the input. I will do just that. I'm new to the industry and am just looking for advise. It's really hard when you only know a hand full of people in your area so this helps. I appreciate your input. I had a formula but sometimes people ask me why I charge so much or how can you do that job for such a low price. I decided to ask the pros. @Mark, I have been asked to give a proposal for this lot from the owner. He and I met at a social function and he complained the last guys was ripping him off but would fall short of what that was. i know it was probably to have me low ball my price in the first place but I'm not interested in low balling so that's why I asked you guys. thanks for everything.


Good Luck To You......You might want to look into joining SIMA. They have a lot of good info..Like Production Rates, Contracts, ETC....Have a Great Holiday..:salute:


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

600# seems really light for that on salt I am assuming its the whole lower half of the picture until the blacktop changes to a lighter color and then behind the building as well.....my guess would be roughly about 1.75 hours with the 9ft plow and about 1.25 with the 11ft plow and 1500# for salt, I cant give exact figures without measurements for that. so figure 1.5 hours plowing just use the average id be at about $350 for (2-4) $415 (4-6) and then over 6 is your hourly rate plus the salt. And when I do over my maximum push rate so for you it would be anything over 6" i do that push price plus hourly, so for that I would do something like $190 + 85/hour + salt or something like that or just raise your hourly rate up. Thats just me good luck


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

$4000.00 a "visit" 1to4
add 15% 4.1 to 6 and 7% every inch there after.
Let me know what the owner thinks of that.
Admittedly I don't know your market and I don't want to encourage 
lowballing.

Do you have the whole location or just the part that is under construction?
No snow in Chicago yet? Why so late in the season to find a plower?
Are they yanking your chain?

Looks like a good account if you can land it and be profitable. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Ignore the previous poster, he's an idiot:laughing:
I need more sleep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bajak;931058 said:


> Ignore the previous poster, he's an idiot:laughing:
> I need more sleep.


Somebody steal your username? Happens to me all the time as well. Lol


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;931466 said:


> Somebody steal your username? Happens to me all the time as well. Lol


Schizophrenic evil twin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bajak;931970 said:


> Schizophrenic evil twin.


 :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

readysnowplow;921953 said:


> I have this location and the owner wants a price for per visit. The site is to include salt and no sidewalks. He wants 2-4inches, 4.1-6 inches and over 6 inches. I'm not sure how I should price this and would appreciate a few suggestions. Thanks much


what are you even using to plow with? what tools do you have at your disposal


----------

